# CP Rail Layout



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Well here’s post 1 of a new project layout. My previous layout was Burlington Northern Layout, a HO scale layout. This one will be in N scale. The room was fixed up, and a “quick change” table was built. This table will allow me to change out the layout scale, and terrain within a hour.
I experimented with building my own roadbed. It’s very cost effective, and I like the width profile better with this as well. Tomorrow I will layout a semi circle, and 4 foot long straight sections as well. I built curved roadbed to fit in a 32 inch section, but I’m going to push it out to 45 inches...cheers


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Looking forward to your progress. Will the BN be in storage?


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

For now, my HO scale stuff is in storage, but I anticipate it coming out in a years time.

The back drop was built. The design requires 2 bolts to remove one 8 foot section...this is going to make it super simple to take out and paint. In the next day or two I’ll get some paint done, and start laying out the track.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Painted the backdrop, a very light pastel blue....also started test fitting the roadbed, and mocked up the river. The terrain will be pink form...


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Worked on roughing in the bridge...the wood blocks will be painted a concrete colour, so the bridge should stand out well...ordered some glass for the river, but won’t be in till week. I’m hoping to install track this weekend...I also started a “warehouse” that needs still much more work...


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Nice work!


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Working on the staging area track. The HO scale track is pretty much done, just some details to attend to. The N scale staging area will be worked on over the weekend. This staging area with 2 scales will always remain in place, but the front side panels are made to be removed, so it can be a N or HO scale layout...cheers


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

The N scale staging yard is completed. I’ll max out the HO siding in the next day or two. Hopefully next week should be able to run my first train....


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Painted the base, as well as the river. I ordered 2 pieces of glass, pinwheel, and rain...I’ll have to figure out which one to use in the next day or two...I like pinwheel, light reflects off it like real water. The glass cost $9 each, and I like that it can be cleaned without any scratches marring the surface..


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Very nice work. Fascinating how you're building it as a quick-change duel-scale layout.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Finished the track, just a siding to complete. Got to test with Kato CN transcontinental passenger train...next week I start scenery. It will be mountainous scenery, and it will need to be the star of this layout....the track on this side was purposely made to be simple, as I want the scenery to be “bigger” then the train...


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

In my opinion...now starts the hard part!! Anxious to see as you progress.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Roughed in pink foam. Needs to be attached, and sanded. I’m working on ideas for rock castings....next step is to paint the fascia...


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Painted the fascia flat black. Typically I’d add a piece of smooth wood along the front, but with this layout being constructed to change scales, I didn’t do this. I just filled the screwed holes with filler, and painted....
2 steps forward, 1 step back...
I also ordered some Peco switches, and replaced some Atlas switches. The operation of the Peco switches is much better then the Atlas switches. The staging yard will be converted as well when they come in (mail order). I test my track with 89 foot passenger cars, going at high speed in reverse. No problems with Peco, but the Atlas ones are less reliable. Next up is the tunnel portal...


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I built some rocks from pink foam....I’ll install today...Next time, I’m going to carve rocks into the large land forms, as this will help in blending the rocks into the land contours, and save some time. The rock sections literally take 3 minutes to make.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Looks great, especially the texture. How did you get this look? It looks like you used a hot wire cutter to get the general shape, but how did you get the nice looking cleaved faces and texture?


----------



## TommyB (Jan 30, 2020)

I really enjoy these updates. I also would like to know how you achieve that look with the rocks. It's great.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I had a piece of 1 inch foam(off cut) about 5 inches wide. I overhanged it a few inches from my workbench, and snapped a piece off. I then took a blade screwdriver and “broke some pieces off the edge”. I then just removed the rough edges off with my fingers, sometimes I gently plied off some foam with the screwdriver. Very quick to make. I kept working it till it looked natural. Painted light gray, and a thinned black wash applied after. Some dry brushing to hi-lite the edges.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Installed some rock castings, and added the tunnel portal. As this is a temporary layout, I’m not going to put to much money into this project. The idea is to enjoy it for a few months, and then convert it to HO scale. The tunnel portal is just made from pine, painted grey, and will be weathered later on..the big project is making the trees...I’ll post a photo in the next day or two, as I’m aiming for 150 trees. I’m making them with furnace filter, on woodland scenics trunks. It’s a slow process, but make them while watching NHL hockey..cheers


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Love that rock technique...gotta experiment with that.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I thought of a different way to approach my rock castings. Sometimes I find after installing them, the transition is awkward with the land form. I decided to carve the rock into the landform, and contour from rock to land. It was quick, and I think more effective. Still need to add grass/bushes, and then trees. The “blue” spruces are being built, and I want to paint and add foam (weeds) when they are all ready. I’m half way to 150....


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

The blue spruces in my yard aren't THAT blue!! LOL. Nice looking rock formations, I like them.


----------

